#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-01-31
<Flare183> Anyone around?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-01-29
<PaulJD> Hey
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-01-31
<Weudel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iv1Z7bf4jXY
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-02-01
<Weudel> Good evening
<Weudel> This is our first meeting of the year and there are some pretty exciting things in the Ubuntu world that have come to light in the last month
<Weudel> First, though, anyone lurking feel free to introduce yourself.
<Weudel> If we get more people in here I would like to discuss the direction of this group, but for now, I'll briefly go over the Ubuntu Phone...
<Weudel> Last year, Canonical announced the Ubuntu for Android project, which would work as an Android overlay in phone mode, but allow a full desktop experience when docked.
<Weudel> Ubuntu for Android is supposed to be ready for testing early this year, and I hope to be one of the ones using it.
<Weudel> Earlier this month, Canonical announced the further direction of that project, which will be a standalone Ubuntu phone OS.
<Weudel> From the intro videos it looks pretty compelling, and should be aimed at developing markets, as well as us enthusiasts.
<Weudel> At this point does anyone have questions or anything to add?
<Weudel> Okay, the 13.04 release is right around the corner, and there are new features being unveiled all the time.
<Weudel> for updates, check omgubuntu
<Weudel> If anyone has any ideas for reaching other members of our community or better venues for these meetings, please let me know.
<Weudel> I'll continue to post on Facebook and Google+ to try to get solid meetings going. I'll try again in a couple weeks.
<Weudel> Thank you
#ubuntu-us-sc 2017-02-02
<Narev> hEY, ANYONE AROUND?
<Narev> Sorry capslock
<Narev> I need some help, as an Ubuntu novice
<Narev> Locked olut of my machine and running off "try ubuntu"
